# DVD burner cannot detect blank DVD media



## hobitsox (Jul 3, 2006)

In 'My computer' the drive is viewable as DVD-RW drive, once I put in a bland DVD 'My Computer' changes the designator to CD-Drive. If I try to burn DVD on to DVD media it tells me that I cannot burn to a CD. It does not recognize the DVD media format. However I can play a DVD disc just fine and copy unprotected material to my Hard drive. Any Ideas??? This problem occured at the same time to both my DVD burners Tsstcorp cd/dvdwts-h552L & Sony Dru 530A. Recently installed itunes, but removed it to see if it was the conflict, but it did not fix the problem. Where once I had 2 DVD burners now I have 2 DVD players. I also tried rolling back the drivers as well. Could not find firmware for h552l. Is there a setting somewhere in windows I'm missing?


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Not a clue, but there is system restore function to before the problem started just for this purpose.


----------



## hobitsox (Jul 3, 2006)

System restore did not work either, I went back 3 weeks. I pulled one of the drives out and put it in another computer and it did the same thing there as well. I don't know if I should replace the drive at risk of it doing it again. My next solution (dread) would be a full system restore.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What software are you using to burn data to DVDs?


----------

